# UCLA portfolios screenwriting--how much?



## sophiedog (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
UCLA doesn't give specifics for their screenwriting portfolio like USC/Columbia--what would sufficient to send, quantity wise? Jayimess, I remember reading that you sent 2 poems and the first act of a screenplay. Anyone else? 
What if I send the first 15 pages of a screenplay and a magazine that I edited, which also has an 8 page article of mine (non-fiction though). Is that enough or should I include more? I could send more of the screenplay but after the first 15 there's a decent cliffhanger so maybe I should just stop there?
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd send more creative stuff in addition to what you've listed...poetry, short story, another script, whatever.

And take a break tomorrow for your birthday.  You need it.


----------



## sophiedog (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL thanks Jayimess, I will!


----------

